# Anyone Watch 'the Green Wing' C4 Now....



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very funny!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Very funny!!


Watching a documentary about the 70's and Labour's triumphs between 1974 and 1979


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Its the best

sam


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

It's hilarious, loved the last series and have been dying for the new series to come out. How the guy who plays Mac lay there that still while they filmed that stuff I have no idea!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dave ME said:


> It's hilarious, loved the last series and have been dying for the new series to come out. How the guy who plays Mac lay there that still while they filmed that stuff I have no idea!


Especially when he was getting a hand job by the mad Scots bird









(bet more of you will watch it now







)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > It's hilarious, loved the last series and have been dying for the new series to come out. How the guy who plays Mac lay there that still while they filmed that stuff I have no idea!
> ...


Yep


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't get it







I must be getting old


----------

